# Finally got some Pomps! 11-11-08



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Until today, a Pompano has never been on the other end of my rod. I just had to solve that issue and go out to the beach.My friend Trevorwent with and helped out with the flea raking. After an hour and a half, my rod doubles up and almost comes out of the spike. I run to it and fight it to the beach. I see the fishswimming in the wavesand its a pomp! Measured out to be 16.5in. Trevor then catches two, like its no big deal. His were 13 and 15in. We had a couple more hook-ups and that was it. All caught on dead shrimp and sandfleas.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell Yeah!!!!!! Great work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

MMMM wonder whats for dinner. way to go boys:clap


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats on your First:clap Hope there will be many more:letsdrink


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job! :bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great first! 

I'm too waitingto catch my first beach pomp! My wife asked on a recentouting if any one ever catches fish from beachbased on my ability to get skunked EVERY TIME she's with me...just then,the guy down from ushooks into a nice pomp and my wife is bewildered how come I can"t do that...I explain, you have to bereally really really QUIET (honey,sweetie) ,and the fish will bite....he he! Peaceful fishing ever since. 

Now,I still hope the fishbite but enjoying the quiet till then...Just kiidin (honey,sweetie)

Jimmy


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

any good ways to cook em, i have never caught one, but hopeing to


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can relate because as many times as I have fished the surf for them, I only catch whiting, reds or trashfish. Something to look forward to. Congrats. Ken


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job!:clap

Congrats!!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I ate mine last night, it was dang good. Can't believe Tom got skunked!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job.......I haven't gone out to target them yet this year but your post is making me want to head out. Hmmmm


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice fish:bowdown


----------



## Sea Rooster (Oct 3, 2007)

What size rods were you using and how far aout did you cast?

I'm still waiting for my first elusive pomp...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Sea Rooster (11/12/2008)*What size rods were you using and how far aout did you cast?


I used a penn 550ssg with a medium action 8' spinning rod. I threw about to the edge of the first sandbar.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *jjam (11/11/2008)*Great first!
> 
> I'm too waitingto catch my first beach pomp! My wife asked on a recentouting if any one ever catches fish from beachbased on my ability to get skunked EVERY TIME she's with me...just then,the guy down from ushooks into a nice pomp and my wife is bewildered how come I can"t do that...I explain, you have to bereally really really QUIET (honey,sweetie) ,and the fish will bite....he he! Peaceful fishing ever since.
> 
> ...




*I will be happy to show you how to catch pompano again - anytime!!*


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice catch. Congrats on your first pompano. :clapFight hard and taste great, huh?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some nice Pomps you guys got there! Congrats!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *roofordie (11/14/2008)*Fight hard and taste great, huh?


Yep, its my new favorite fish!!


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Great catch I wish I was back at the beach I have all ready ate most of the 20 pompano's I caught 2 weeks ago


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Private Pilot (11/11/2008)*Until today, a Pompano has never been on the other end of my rod. I just had to solve that issue and go out to the beach.My friend Trevorwent with and helped out with the flea raking. After an hour and a half, my rod doubles up and almost comes out of the spike. I run to it and fight it to the beach. I see the fishswimming in the wavesand its a pomp! Measured out to be 16.5in. Trevor then catches two, like its no big deal. His were 13 and 15in. We had a couple more hook-ups and that was it. All caught on dead shrimp and sandfleas.


Nice haul! Congrats on your first Pomp! :clap Keep bringing 'em in!


----------

